# www/sams



## idle (Jun 29, 2014)

Suddenly I noticed that subj was removed from ports tree, from 9.2.

```
[user@ ~]#make search name=sams -C /usr/ports/
Port:   www/sams
Moved:
Date:   2014-04-21
Reason: Depends on PHP 4 which was removed two years ago
```
But on 9.1, where it's still there, it's require php5, but no php4.

```
[root@cacti sams]#grep -i php /usr/ports/www/sams/Makefile
DEFAULT_PHP_VER=53
```
How is that?


----------



## kpa (Jun 29, 2014)

Did it ever work with PHP5? It's possible that the port was updated with the intention to make it work with PHP5 but was never tested if it really works that way.


----------



## idle (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah, AFAIR. 
When I try to install on 9.1 it's say more clear: sams-1.0.5_6,1 cannot be installed: doesn't work with lang/php5 port (doesn't support PHP 5.4).
So I guess it is the real reason.


----------



## idle (Jun 29, 2014)

Just installed FreeBSD 10-R.  Subject is there again, and even starting to installing without errors. 
Despite of the portsmon.freebsd.org, and even himself /usr/ports/MOVED, which claims that port is removed.  :q


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 29, 2014)

If you install the ports tree from the installer, it will be there every time.  The ports tree on the install CD is an old copy, made at the time of the release.  Don't use it.


----------



## idle (Aug 30, 2014)

@wblock
Thanks, will know. Never noticed, always upgrading ports before use.

Since old port is dead, I've created new one.  https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=sams2


----------

